# Basque/German/Swedish/Zulu: Dance for me is its own art.



## tokyonights7

Hello everyone!

I have a rather odd request. For a dance video production I am working on, the above phrase needs to be translated into the individual language of every participant. 

The phrase is: Dance for me is its own art.

As I am not a speaker of any of these languages, I wouldn't know where to start in providing an example sentence.

Can anyone help me out? Thanks!

Heather


----------



## Frank78

I´m a bit puzzeled by your sentence. I guess you mean you consider dancing an art of its own, right?

In German:
"Tanz ist für mich eine eigenständige Kunst" (emphasis on "Tanz/dance")
"Für mich ist Tanz eine eigenständige Kunst" (emphasis on "für mich/for me")


----------



## jazyk

I don't understand the sentence very well, either, but here's my try at Basque: Dantza bere artea da nerentzat.


----------



## tokyonights7

I agree that the phrase is quite difficult to understand. It was written by an Italian client. However, I think Frank78's interpretation is accurate. Thank you both very much!


----------



## sakvaka

*Swedish:*

_För mig är dansen en självständig konstform._ (~ is an independent form of art)
_För mig är dansen en originell konstform. _(~ is an original form of art)
_För mig är dansen en egenartad konstform._ (~ is a peculiar form of art)

I think you can also say: _en ~ konst_, but let's wait for natives.


----------

